# splash-utils  emerged, kein splash beim startup

## t0bi

hallo,

habe splashutils emerged, ebenso splash-themes-gentoo.

an mein grub.conf habe ich eigentlich auch die parameter angehängt:

kernel (hd0,0)/gentoo-2.6.16-r13 root=/dev/hda3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence console=tty1

framebuffering ist als module da:

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | egrep FRAMEBUFFER

-> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

dennoch habe ich keinen splash beim startup.

was ist falsch gelaufen?

danke und gruss

tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *t0bi wrote:*   

> kernel (hd0,0)/gentoo-2.6.16-r13 root=/dev/hda3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence console=tty1
> 
> 

 

CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Vielleicht auch noch einen VGA-Parameter eintragen:vga=0x31A je nach Auflösung.

----------

## t0bi

danke, hab ich gemacht, nur, dass ich jetzt einen schwarzen bildschirm

bekomme und gar nichts mehr sehe bis kdm startet.

F2 und ESC nützen nichts und über Ctrl +  Alt und FX komme ich nicht

auf die Konsole, auch nicht wenn kdm schon läuft.

da bleibt dann nur neustarten.

noch eine idee?

danke

----------

## nikaya

Was hast Du denn gemacht.Kann sein dass der vga= auch nicht rein darf,je nachdem welchen FB-Treiber Du verwendest.

Ansonsten:

Hiernach vorgegangen:http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash ?

```
rc-update add splash boot
```

gemacht?

----------

## sidious

in der grub.conf fehlt ja noch die "initrd-zeile", oder hast du die nur nicht gepostet?

mußt halt eine initrd mit deinem gewünschten splash erstellen und dann die zeile in die grub.conf schreiben.

steht ja auch in dem link von Doe John....

Hast du den kernel auch danach configuriert? Funktioniert der Framebuffer denn ohne splash?

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

geht auch ohne initrd. Hier ist die Zeile aus meiner grub.conf:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/sda1 panic=15 vga=795 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:default quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Damit funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Aber schau die mal ruhig den Link an, den Doe John gepostet hat. Nach diesem HOWTO habe ich auch installiert.

Gruss AWO

----------

## firefly

ohne eine initrd(egal ob als extra datei oder fest im kernel), wird der splash frühstens erst nachdem starten des init-prozesses angezeigt.

----------

## AWO

 *Quote:*   

> ohne eine initrd(egal ob als extra datei oder fest im kernel), wird der splash frühstens erst nachdem starten des init-prozesses angezeigt.

 

Ja das stimmt allerdings.

AWO

----------

## t0bi

ja, sorry, natürlich ist da die initrd

also nochmal:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.16-r13

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/gentoo-2.6.16-r13 root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:gentoo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/gentoo-2.6.16-r13

```

aber alle tipps bis jetzt haben nichts geholfen  :Sad: 

entwerder bekomme ich einfach einen schwarzen screen oder die normalen bootmeldungen.

----------

## AWO

Hallo t0bi,

hast du denn unter /etc/splash nachgeschaut, ob der Link richtig gesetzt ist? Hast du /etc/conf.d/splash, /etc/splash/default/(deine Auflösung).cfg nach deinen Vorstellungen bearbeitet?

Das du einen schwarzen Bildschirm siehst, ist schon mal gar nicht so schlecht. Heißt für mich, daß er versucht ein Splashimage zu laden, es aber nicht findet. 

Gruß AWO

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

in der Deutschen Wiki ist die Anleitung nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ich wuerde mir aber auch ganz gerne einen Screen beim starten installieren.

Hat jemand eine Anleitung?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## nikaya

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> in der Deutschen Wiki ist die Anleitung nicht mehr vorhanden.
> 
> Ich wuerde mir aber auch ganz gerne einen Screen beim starten installieren.
> ...

 

Hallo,

die alte Anleitung ist hier:

http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash.html

Vielleicht auch interessant:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Fbsplash

----------

